
Facebook Messenger is down - hackerews
I&#x27;m getting a 500 status on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.messenger.com.
======
Animats
Facebook and Instagram are both down.[1]

[1] [http://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/facebook-instagram-down-
social-...](http://www.mirror.co.uk/tech/facebook-instagram-down-social-
media-11326952)

